# Virus drives 36pc spike in second-hand car prices



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

_Australian Financial Review_

Friday 12 February 2021, page 3


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​I s'pose this is what the young whippersnappers of today are referring to when they talk about an online subscription to the FinReview and reading the news online. 

.


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> _Australian Financial Review_
> 
> Friday 12 February 2021, page 3
> 
> View attachment 562963


I wonder how many drivers are thinking about taking a break from Rideshare. I mean your car is not going to get a better price than now and trip requests are low ... Sell the car take a break or a casual job anywhere for a while. Even the harvest trail is paying way better then Rideshare so why not ... If I was younger I would look at the harvest trail ... sure hard work for the money but at least your feeding Australians and seeing the country side of Australia literally. Back packing around Australia meeting more young people working hard and playing hard for a while could be fun. Did that when I was 28 saw North QLD that way had a great time ... loved Airlie Beach.


----------

